# how do you tame a baby bearded dragon?



## DRAGON H (Nov 29, 2010)

hi all..recentley got a baby bearded dragon (my 1st)...

he seem squite settled in his viv..eating fine...and quite active,running around and coming to the front and peering over the edge..

but when going to pick him up..he always opens his gob..asif going to bite...and or runs away...i can touch him sometimes..but if go to pick him up he runs off...

now i expected all this untill he gets use to human contact properly...

but what i would like to no is,is there any way in which i can help him get use to human contact..any hints or tips apreciated.

thanks,H


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

How long have you had the beardie?

It may need longer to settle down first before you start to handle him/her more often.

However, try putting your hand in its viv without taking it out so it can come to reason that a big hand does not mean it will be taken from its home. After a week, try then taking it out ocassionally and see if there is any progress.


----------



## DRAGON H (Nov 29, 2010)

ptsmith said:


> How long have you had the beardie?
> 
> It may need longer to settle down first before you start to handle him/her more often.
> 
> However, try putting your hand in its viv without taking it out so it can come to reason that a big hand does not mean it will be taken from its home. After a week, try then taking it out ocassionally and see if there is any progress.


only since monday:blush:

so maybe leave him till next week before trying to hold him?

how often and for how long should i really be putting my hand in for him to get use to?

thanks for your help..H


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

defo let it settle in slightly longer but i would say for 5 minutes a couple of times a day, it just allows the beardie to know that this 'giant' hand will not harm it.


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

My Homer was exactly the same! I'd recommend giving him a little more time to settle. It's great news he's eating and exploring.
I started off by just patting the substrate around him, ten the next day patting a little closer until he slowly closed his mouth. Then the next day I did the same patting, but then picked him up and held him steady in my hands whilst inside the viv. Keep holding him in the viv and getting used to being touched, then when he seems settled in your hands, bring him out of teh viv to be handled.

A good way to socialise a Beardie without going inside of the viv is to house them in the busiest room of your house. That way, they get used to seeing people and become less skittish.


----------



## DRAGON H (Nov 29, 2010)

ptsmith said:


> defo let it settle in slightly longer but i would say for 5 minutes a couple of times a day, it just allows the beardie to know that this 'giant' hand will not harm it.


ok,thank you very much for your help:2thumb:


----------



## DRAGON H (Nov 29, 2010)

Emmy1 said:


> My Homer was exactly the same! I'd recommend giving him a little more time to settle. It's great news he's eating and exploring.
> I started off by just patting the substrate around him, ten the next day patting a little closer until he slowly closed his mouth. Then the next day I did the same patting, but then picked him up and held him steady in my hands whilst inside the viv. Keep holding him in the viv and getting used to being touched, then when he seems settled in your hands, bring him out of teh viv to be handled.
> 
> A good way to socialise a Beardie without going inside of the viv is to house them in the busiest room of your house. That way, they get used to seeing people and become less skittish.


well the 1st day i put some locusts in and he ate all them sam night...yesterday i put some more i and he left them for ages..was there this morning..but when i checked at dinner..they had gone....(cant escape)

he is situated in the living room..and i no it sounds daft..but he seems to watch the kids playing and running around..and he can clearly see the tv and sems to stare in its direction alot...but he mainly seems to be sat on his wooden log under the heat bulb...

i shall try your method also...

thank you for your help...


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

one pointer, do not make a habit of feeding locust as this have more flavour and generally act as a treat for beardies. and if you continue you may find it hard to feed him on crickets.

same goes for mealworms and waxworms, but i wouldnt suggest this for a young beardie


----------



## DRAGON H (Nov 29, 2010)

ptsmith said:


> one pointer, do not make a habit of feeding locust as this have more flavour and generally act as a treat for beardies. and if you continue you may find it hard to feed him on crickets.
> 
> same goes for mealworms and waxworms, but i wouldnt suggest this for a young beardie


these are only small ones...they was given to use by the pet shop we got him from..

what food would you sujest? cos i need to go out and get some more food for him tomorrow...

we give him a small bit of fresh veg..greens..but tbh he aint seemed that fussed on them...

havent given him any worms as of yet tho...


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

as said no worms for his age, veg is important and rule of thumb no bigger than gap between their eyes.

i would suggest crickets, they are cheaper and not considered a 'treat' as such.

i would assume pet shop said have these as it cost more but could be wrong, i take advice from local pet shops with a pinch of salt.

you can also get crickets in various sizes, but as said no bigger than gap between you beardies eyes and it should all go well


----------



## DRAGON H (Nov 29, 2010)

ptsmith said:


> as said no worms for his age, veg is important and rule of thumb no bigger than gap between their eyes.
> 
> i would suggest crickets, they are cheaper and not considered a 'treat' as such.
> 
> ...


okies..all pointers noted..i shall get some small crickets instead...

well there a specilist reptile place in hull..very good rep...and iirc the owner is also a member on here.....but i shall get some small crickets next time..

what age will he be aloud worms?

oh and can they have bits of pepper..just in this sald pack it has lil bits of pepper (contains endive,carrot,white cabbage,red pepper and red cabbage)..

thanks again for all your help...


----------



## ptsmith (Aug 17, 2010)

when the dragon is considered an adult would be time for him to eat the mealworms or waxworms, mainly because the exoskeloton on the mealies can get lodged in their belly/guy and cause impaction an trust me you do not want that.

but with regards to crickets, it is just my opinion. if it is working on locust then by all means stick to it, everything you have done so far is on the right track. good luck


----------



## DRAGON H (Nov 29, 2010)

ptsmith said:


> when the dragon is considered an adult would be time for him to eat the mealworms or waxworms, mainly because the exoskeloton on the mealies can get lodged in their belly/guy and cause impaction an trust me you do not want that.
> 
> but with regards to crickets, it is just my opinion. if it is working on locust then by all means stick to it, everything you have done so far is on the right track. good luck


ok brilliant..

and thanks again for your help..H


----------



## Stevan (Nov 1, 2006)

I was told that putting a used sock in the viv for a while get can get them used to you're sent, I'm not entirely sure how accurate this info is, but I did it when I first got mine? Perhaps worth a try?

Also I've fed mine pretty much solely on locust, I think it's just down to the owner. They do go through a lot of them when they are young tho.


----------

